# MK4 headlamp tab repair kit



## xphiledan (Aug 11, 2003)

I need 3 tab repair kits for MK4 Golf headlamps. Anyone know who has this kit for the best price?
1J0-998-225 (left)
1J0-998-226 (right)










_Modified by xphiledan at 10:08 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: MK4 headlamp tab repair kit (xphiledan)*

I beleive ECS has them


----------



## xphiledan (Aug 11, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ecs is a bit pricey, and i need 3.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xphiledan)*

Compared to whom - have you tried the VW dealer?


----------



## xphiledan (Aug 11, 2003)

*FV BumpIt(1211333791258)*

anyone?


----------

